# Network problems .................again!!!



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Having got my Tivo back on the right track using my old router thanks to the help from Blindlemon, i today decided to try and get it working on my BT homehub again.

Basically i have given the Tivo an ip of 192.168.1.253 and set the gateway to the same as router i have rebooted tivo and the router but i have now lost telnet access and tivoweb.................again 

I need to get this working with this router but just don't know where i am going wrong, surely there must be someone on here who has got their network working with a BT homehub?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Yep, My Tivo and my home hub are working fine 

It should not be TOO hard to get working  You know the IP address of your Tivo, so that is a start (192.168.1.253)

You have also filled in a Gateway address on the Tivo. You do not say what it is, but I am guessing 192.168.1.1?

Now we just need to configure the HomeHub and DHCP to match what the Tivo is saying. 

First things first - what is the IP address of your PC? If it is 192.168.1 something, then you should be able to connect to Tivo now. If it is 192.168.0.something, or 192.168.2.something, then we need to configure the Homehub a bit...

Let me knwo what it is, andI will talk it through with you from there...
Cainam


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh thank goodness someone has got it working  

The PC address is 192.168.1.64

I've just tried to telnet and it worked so i can get the bash prompt and then i tried tivoweb which came up but wouldn't let me click on any modules


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Sorry forgot the gateway is 192.168.1.254


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I have altered no settings whatsoever and now it won't telnet or load the tivoweb front page


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

OK, so to confirm:

PC IP = 192.168.1.64
Home Hub IP = 192.168.1.254
Tivo IP = 192.168.1.253
Tivo Gateway address = 192.168.1.254

And both the PC and the Tivo are connected into the 2 ports on the back of the home hub?

In which case everything SHOULD be just working... Have you rebooted the Tivo since you changed its IP address? I do not remember this being necessary, but it might need to be done.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cainam said:


> OK, so to confirm:
> 
> PC IP = 192.168.1.64
> Home Hub IP = 192.168.1.254
> ...


Yep exactly like that i have rebooted the Tivo but still no joy and like i said i have now lost telnet and tivoweb even though i changed no settings.

When you log into your homehub what is the device name that tivo comes under and what ethernet port is it on? I have my Xbox 360 and Tivo connected to my homehub and it says that Xbox on ethernet 1 and then nothing is connected to ethernet 2 which is were the tivo is connected 

Thanks for the help by the way :up:


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I have also tried to make a daily call which failed


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Getting wierder by the minute, managed to get telnet back and also Tivoweb running and then when i tried again about 2mins later both failed


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Against "Ethport 2" it says unknown, followed by the MAC address of the Tivo.

Against Ethport 1" it says the name of my desktop and laptop (that port connects to a switch, so it shows both devices)

If you got telnet working once, then at least it narrows down it is not a physical connection problem...

In nic_tivo_config, you are configured to receive updates through the network, aren't you? If not it can get confused with the gateway address sometimes i.e. it forgets about it...

Can you check again it has your gateway address still configured correctly in the Tivo?
(clutching at straws here)..

And try disabling any firewall on your PC while you are at it, just to help narrow things down!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You think that's weird. I can connect to my Tivo fine 'internally', but not through the internet; either using DynDNS or by directly using the correct IP/Port 

Sorry for the thread hijack but it seemed an appropriate place 


```
ip address     = 192.168.0.200
ip subnet mask = 255.255.255.0
ip gateway     = 192.168.0.3
```
It's been working fine for months until now 

Anyone got any ideas initially?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

The last time that i was able to telnet in i ran nic_config and all settings were correct and the updates through network was correct also. 

I don't have a firewall running on my PC, does the homehub have one built in?

My homehub actually says there is something connected to ethernet port 3...........even though their isn't one!!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok just found the firewall on the homehub and disabled it. Rebooting tivo now...........


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Nope......................nada

Not a sausage, no tivoweb, no telnet no nothing


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh hang on its decided to work again, now have access to tivoweb main page but nothing else.........................arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cainam, can i just check that under your devices in the homehub when you click on your tivo mac address is there any connection sharing apps for the tivo?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Tivo_noob - yes, HTTPS is configured for that device. TivoWeb is configured on port 443, so I configured the HomeHub to forward HTTPS (i.e. port 443) to the IP address of the Tivo. That way I can connect to TivoWeb from work.

Cwaring - are you saying it USED to work, and now it doesn't? Check the external IP address of your router has not changed recently is one starting point. I had the same IP address for ages with my old router, but it changed on me a couple of times after it got rebooted.

Is the Tivo connected directly into the router? If so, can you check the IP address of the router? Most of them are configured to end in .1, not .3 i.e. this is the address you need to put in as the gateway address


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cheers, if i set mine to HTTPS will i also have to configure tivoweb?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

yep, it is just a quick change to the main tivoweb.cfg file, i.e. change port = 80 to port = 443. You then access it from http://192.168.1.253:443 from your home network, or http://youname.homeip.net:443 externally (or whatever name you have registered with DynDns or whoever)


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cainam said:


> yep, it is just a quick change to the main tivoweb.cfg file, i.e. change port = 80 to port = 443. You then access it from http://192.168.1.253:443 from your home network, or http://youname.homeip.net:443 externally (or whatever name you have registered with DynDns or whoever)


Hmmmmm does this mean anything to you?

Protocol	Port Range	Translate To ...	Trigger Protocol	Trigger Port

xx? xx? xx? xx? xx?

Any idea what the values should be where the x's are?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

They do mean something to me....I could explain if you want to know, but I don't think you need to!

You can just leave the built-in HTTPS Server configuration alone (i.e. it says TCP, 443-443, 443-443,-,-), they are fine.

JUst choose "Assign a game or application to a local network device", select "https server" from the drop down list, and then choose the mac address of your tivo from the other drop down list.

This is assuming your HomeHub can SEE your Tivo (and hence the mac address) under the "ethport 2"!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cainam said:


> They do mean something to me....I could explain if you want to know, but I don't think you need to!
> 
> You can just leave the built-in HTTPS Server configuration alone (i.e. it says TCP, 443-443, 443-443,-,-), they are fine.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh right sorry i misunderstood before, ok if i do that then how do i change my tivoweb.cfg file

cheers


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

you have a number of options.

1) if you have the Joe editor or something on Tivo, you can edit it with that

2) If you have the HackMan module on TivoWeb, that includes an editor for the main config files, including TivoWeb.cfg

3) The way I do it - FTP the file over to my PC, and using a good text editor that can save in Unix format (e.g. NoteTab Light, a freeware program, make sure View-Options-Documents-Save As is set to "original"), edit it on the PC and FTP it back again. DON'T USE NOTEPAD!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cheers, i'll give that a go and post back with results tomorrow

fingers crossed!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

This is driving me absolutley nuts! I have eddited the cfg file from port 80 to port 443 and set the aplication in the homehub to HTTPS and it is still the same.

Basically i can enter the tivoweb mainpage and if i quickly select a module it will load, however, if i try and select another the connection just times out, its as if once tivoweb has loaded it just loses connection altogether............its like dangling a big carrot in front of me!

I should also mention that when i point my browser to http://192.168.1.253:443 i get nothing at all 

*edit* Where is that banging your head against a wall emoticon when you need it?
Now it is loading the modules (even though i haven't changed anything from the above settings) but verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry slooooooooooooooooooooooooooowlyits bordering on grinding to a halt, the only one that hasn't managed to load is the one i use most.....Highlights.

Totally hit and miss if Tivoweb loads or not, exactly the same for Telnet and FTP


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

That last bit confused me...

If going to http://192.168.1.253:443 gets you nothing at all, how are you managing to get into TivoWeb?

If you are getting there by just going to http://192.168.1.253 then it implies that the change in tivoweb.cfg has not worked properly, or TivoWeb has not been restarted since the change.

When you say it is hit and miss if it loads or not, are you saying that after a restart of Tivo it is hit and miss if the programs load into memory at all, and hence hit and miss whether they work, or are you saying they always seem to load into Tivo OK, but when you try to connect to them it is hit and miss whether it works?

That sentance is more confusing than I meant it to be! I am just try to work out if the problem is on the Tivo side (e.g. tasks not being backgrounded properly in the startup config could be knocking TivoWeb or telnet over), or a networking issue (Tivo will happily serve telnet, ftp, tivoweb requests etc) but your PC is struggling to connect to them over the network.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cainam said:


> That last bit confised me...
> 
> If going to http://192.168.1.253:443 gets you nothing at all, how are you managing to get into TivoWeb?
> 
> If you are getting there by just going to http://192.168.1.253 then it implies thatthe change in tivoweb.cfg has not worked properly, or TivoWeb has not bee restarted since the change.


I am getting to Tivoweb (sometimes) by http://192.168.1.253
I haven't restarted tivoweb as i can't get access to it now, although if i try in about 10 mins i probably will!



Cainam said:


> When you say it is hit and miss if it loads or not, are you saying that after a restart of Tivo it is hit and miss if the programs load into memory at all, and hence hit and miss whether they work, or are you saying they always seem to load into Tivo OK, but when you try to connect to them it is hit and miss whether it works?
> 
> That sentance is more confusing than I meant it to be! I am just try to work out if the problem is on the Tivo side (e.g. tasks not being backgrounded properly in the startup config could be knocking TivoWeb or telnet over), or a networking issue (Tivo will happily serve telnet, ftp, tivoweb reqest etc) but your PC is struggling to connect to them over the network.


When i say hit and miss, what happens is when i point my browser to http://192.168.1.253 sometimes tivoweb loads sometimes it doesn't, then on the times it does load it is then hit and miss if it will allow me to use any modules (Hackman, web remote etc) more often than not the connection just times out while trying to use a module.

This is exactly the same when trying to use Telnet and FTP, sometimes it connects straight away but more ofton than not it doesn't. When i did manage to FTP in to change the .cfg file halfway through i lost connection and had to wait until i could connect again..........................very frustrating!

ps, when i do manage to restart tivoweb do i need to reboot the tivo?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok managed to restart Tivoweb and can now gain access via http://192.168.1.253:443 i can open modules but STILL can't open highlights  after i have clicked on the highlights module it then seems to lose connection and won't let me open any more modules 

Just as i was typing this i lost connection again and now have lost access to Tivoweb!!!


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

I don't think so. A full restart of Tivoweb should do the trick.

OK, so to sumarise where we are - you have not been touching Tivo or rebooting it in any way, and sometimes tivoweb connects, and sometimes it doesn't. Which says to me either

(a) something is running on Tivo which is using up all the resources, and so it does not have time to process your requests; or

(b) something is killing your network

(c) somethign is blocking traffic e.g. a firewall.

We know it is probably not C, as there is no firewall on the PC, and you have turned it off on the hub.

Is watching LiveTV on Tivo OK i.e. it is not causing the picture to stutter at all?

If so I guess it is a network problem...

Do you have the wireless bit of the hub operational? If so, can you disable it temporarily?
As another quick test, can you unlug the telephone cable from the home hub i.e. so the only things plugged in are the PC and the Tivo?

If TivoWeb now loads cleanly we have at least then narrowed down something strange going on with the hub!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cainam said:


> I don't think so. A full restart of Tivoweb should do the trick.
> 
> OK, so to sumarise where we are - you have not been touching Tivo or rebooting it in any way, and sometimes tivoweb connects, and sometimes it doesn't. Which says to me either
> 
> ...


Watching live tv is fine no stuttering at all, the wireless bit of the hub is operational as my notebook is connected wirelessly, i have no desktop PC.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't have a phoneline plugged into the homehub yet (one thing at a time )only the broadband line


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

That is what I meant, the broadband line, sorry!

So you are connected to the Tivo wirelessly? I must have missed that bit! It shouldnot be a problem, that is how I often connect to Tivo, it is just one extra bit that could be going wrong.

Is there a network port in your laptop? It might be easier to connect via that for troubleshooting purposes.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Sorry no the Tivo is connected to the router via ethernet (as is the Xbox 360) and the notebook is connected to the router wirelessly.

Should i connect my notebook to the Router via my Xbox's ethernet connection, (just unplug cable from xbox and plug into notebook)


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm sure it's a setting on the hub more than anything else as when i use my old router (d-link604t) it works straight away without any problems


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

> Should i connect my notebook to the Router via my Xbox's ethernet connection, (just unplug cable from xbox and plug into notebook


Yep, that should do it. Assuming your network port on the laptop is enabled, you can then disable the wireless bit, and you should be able to contact the outside world from teh latop through the router (e.g. go to a web page), but wired now rather than wirelessly.

Then try and connect to Tivo. If it works cleanly, it shows there is a wireless setting problem on the router....


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep the network port is enabled and i've disabled the wireless connection.

Exactly the same thing happened, i had access to Tivoweb for all of 10 secs then lost connection and can't get it to reload, oh hang on it has reloaded now but still can't access highlights................................arghh


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, now what happens is i can access tivoweb fine (navigating through each module easily) until i get to highlights, basically there are no tv or radio listings showing at all, just to be sure, is anyone having any problems with the highlights module today?

*edit* Nope still not right, connection keeps dropping


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Highlights works fine for me 2 TiVos both with TW & TW+ running. Highlights pages are rendered with 2 secs from selection. If that is the only module with problems try a reinstall of that module.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> Highlights works fine for me 2 TiVos both with TW & TW+ running. Highlights pages are rendered with 2 secs from selection. If that is the only module with problems try a reinstall of that module.


Yeah i was thinking of doing that :up:


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Just reinstalled highlights and still nothing showing for tv today, if i click on tomorrow half the shows appear but then nothing for the rest of the week


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

So is it working 'better' (forgetting about Highlights for a minute) now that you have taken the wireless out the equation or is it still acting funny?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

OK, here is a thought...

Restart your Tivo (just to clean everything out) and try everything EXCEPT Highlights. i.e. try FTP, telnet, other TivoWeb modules etc.

Is it all now working OK?

Now go into Highlights - the same problems as before i.e. not loading data correctly, I presume?

And has this now knocked out ftp/telnet, etc if you try those again?

It could be that Tivo is trying to gets its pages from the Internet, and due to a config problem on the router (e.g. MTU?) or Tivo it is not getting the pages back properly. And it keeps trying to get these pages, which is what stops other things on the network (such as telnet) from working...


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, rebooted Tivo and now have access to nothing, no Telnet, FTP or Tivoweb


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I assume you have a fixed IP set up on the router for the Tivo and its not the router trying to allocate its own IP to the Tivo (edited)


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> I assume you have a fixed IP set up on the router for the Tivo and its not the router trying to allocate its own IP to the Tivo (edited)


Yeah its a static IP for the tivo


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cainam said:


> OK, here is a thought...
> 
> Restart your Tivo (just to clean everything out) and try everything EXCEPT Highlights. i.e. try FTP, telnet, other TivoWeb modules etc.
> 
> ...


Got back into tivoweb and tried FTP, Telnet and other modules and all worked. Tried highlights which didn't work and then tried FTP and Telnet which both worked again


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

I have to admit I am running out of ideas now!

I suppose there could be something faulty with one (or both) of the ethernet ports on your home hub i.e. the one that the Tivo is plugged in to

If you have access to a spare hub or switch, I would suggest trying to connect to the Tivo through that (i.e. Tivo in one socket, PC in another), just to prove there is nothing wrong with Tivo itself or the wiring. Highlights won't work as Tivo will not be able to see out, but at least it will prove the wiring anfd Tivo are OK.

(Where are you based by the way? If NE based I am happy to lend you something that would do the job).

Failing that, you could alway try plugging your Tivo into the OTHER ethernet port on the hub, and connect your laptop wirelessly again. If it works then, it points to a problem with the 2nd ethernet port.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

MTU size can have some funny effects on access to some web pages.

Also are both users here with the BT Broadband gadget on the same firmware?

Lastly anychance another device has the same IP as tivo on your network? .253 is a risky place to be so near the range end.

My ones are on .40 .41 and .42

Automan.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Cainam said:


> I have to admit I am running out of ideas now!
> 
> I suppose there could be something faulty with one (or both) of the ethernet ports on your home hub i.e. the one that the Tivo is plugged in to
> 
> ...


I kow there is nothing wrong with the Tivo or wiring as it works perfectly on my old router, as for the ethernet ports they are fine as i have connected to XBox Live on both of them 

I'm positive its a setting in the homehub rather than the Tivo


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Automan said:


> MTU size can have some funny effects on access to some web pages.
> 
> Also are both users here with the BT Broadband gadget on the same firmware?
> 
> ...


I can't even find the MTU settings in the homehub (stupidly hard piece of kit to navigate around  )

I'm not sure what firmware i'm on, and again wouldn't know where to find that info

I could change the ip again i suppose and see how i get on


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

By jingo i think i've cracked it! 

I changed the ip of my tivo back to 192.168.1.150 and deleted the previous entry from my hub. I then rebooted the hub and there was a connection on ethernet port 3 (there isn't even a third ethernet port on the hub!) that had the same ip as i had my tivo set as earlier (thanks Automan) i then entered my new ip address manually and set application sharing to HTTPS. I then rebooted Tivo looked back in the hub and it had detected the ip i had set it. I loaded tivo web, FTP'd and telnetted and all worked fine................then came the moment of truth....................a daily call.

Glad to report that it is currently a 65% of loading data , thanks to everyone who helped me in the thread, especially Cainam :up:


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

On a side note Cainam, does your homehub lose connection every so often, my connection keeps dropping out? 

I fear a call to India coming on, only been with BT 2 months and had enough of them already


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

I did find at the start that my WIRELESS connection kept dropping out, even though the router itself was connected OK. I knew this as the desktop was connected through an ethernet port, and the laptop through wireless, and the desktop could connect OK.

The laptop COULD connect to the hub itself though i.e. the admin page, just not anything beond that.

But I then updated the driver in XP for the wireless network card (actually, I changed it from being the netgear program to Windows controlled), and the connection has been fine since then.

It was very strange though as the old netgear controlled card worked fine with the netgear router I used to have, it was only the HomeHub I had a problem with!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

It seems to drop out when playing XBox Live which is connected via ethernet, it occasionaly drops out using wireless, webpages failing to load etc.


----------

